# Lauf Anywhere



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

I'm in the market for a new gravel bike. I came across the Lauf Anywhere models and thought they looked intriguing. They are definitely spec'd differently than other gravel bikes.

Does anyone have experience with this model of Lauf gravel bike?

I'm specifically looking at the Lauf Anywhere Weekend Warrior AXS, but would love to hear any experience with any of the Anywhere models and with Lauf as a company.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

My former LBS (Hastings Velo, NY) was exploring Lauf 3-4 years ago. The shop was reputable, and I don't think they'd be playing with a bike or brand that didn't have value.

They encouraged me to test ride a Lauf True Grid they had in when I got curious about the leaf spring front fork. I did 10 miles. I think the model I tested was $5k or something.

After noting heavy rain for an organized ride I had booked that weekend, I asked if I could run the True Grit again since it had hydraulic disk and my road bikes were all rim. Granted it wasn't a true trail test run, but I did a metric Century on the bike and gave it a positive review in an article I wrote from my club's monthly news letter. 

I see your model has the bottle opener too, so there's that.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Word of warning with Lauf bikes....the FD is physically incompatible with all FDs other than SRAM eTap. The geniuses at Lauf don't provide cable stops for mech, nor passthrough grommets for Di2. You're 'stuck' with SRAM forever--unless you void your warranty with a power-drill.


----------

